# Latest NFAA Magazine



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have been checking the mail for mine as I heard that it had been showing up to folks. But mine hasn't come yet 

The last one....the first "new issue"...is all I have so far....I was so blown away by the improvements that I didn't even start reading it for a few days....I think some of that was that I was in shock from not finding the same old "Coaching" advise :wink: :chortle:

Can't wait....maybe it will show up in the next day or two.....I did finally get the 5th issue of the other mag yesterday.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Yup, GRIV is doing wonders with the mag. Braden,GRIV and Tims articles are great. Keep it up!


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*magazine*

I liked the "new" magazine " also.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

WOW! I have been writing for a lot of magazines for a long time and this is the best review I have gotten in a great while. Thanks!!!

I guess I'll do more in archery magazine. Keep your eyes peeled for a Vegas Wrap Up in the next issue.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

GRIV said:


> WOW! I have been writing for a lot of magazines for a long time and this is the best review I have gotten in a great while. Thanks!!!
> 
> I guess I'll do more in archery magazine. Keep your eyes peeled for a Vegas Wrap Up in the next issue.



Yeah it was a great article, probably the most informative article I have ever read in a magazine. Most magazine articles just go over the same common sense issues over, and over again. But this article had stuff that I was oblivious to, and I actually felt like I learned something when I was done reading it. 

I also like the fact that you got right to the point with out pushing brand X or brand Y. It was good info with out a hidden agenda like most writers have. Keep up the great work, I personally have always enjoyed your writing, I've learned a lot over the years just reading thing you have written in magazines, or on message boards


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GRIV like I said in the message I sent you yesterday....great article. 

The article could very well be the best archery article I have read :clap:

Your a darn good writer and your articles are VERY well written and easy to follow and understand and apply. Your old "Dynamic Tension" writings have helped me more then anything I have seen written or heard from anyone else. :darkbeer:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Griv,

That was a very interesting article for sure and very informative. I liked it.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Bravo. Well done NFAA and GRIV. Definately much better content.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Fantastic column GRIV! :thumbs_up I'm new to Freestyle and wondered if there was some info on the proper setup of a stabilizer and side rod. Now I have some guidance. Thanks!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

On a side note.....GRIV you guys forgot to put your article in the front with all the other articles. :doh:

It's like a hidden treat


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_up excellent read GRIV, can't wait for the 2nd installment.:set1_chores030:


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Thank you guys so much for the great reviews. Like I said before, I write for a lot of magazines, but this one has the be the best response yet. 

Those of you that are not members of the NFAA - Sign up so you don't miss any more magazines. If you are international, you can still order it from the home office. 

Here's a link to the article for those of you that havent seen it and are interested. 

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3894


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GRIV said:


> Thank you guys so much for the great reviews. Like I said before, I write for a lot of magazines, but this one has the be the best response yet.
> 
> Those of you that are not members of the NFAA - Sign up so you don't miss any more magazines. If you are international, you can still order it from the home office.
> 
> ...


Hmmm,
The link executes, but get this error when the PDF tries to open. Any chance you could just attach the pdf here?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm,
> The link executes, but get this error when the PDF tries to open. Any chance you could just attach the pdf here?


If you're a member of GRIV's site you can see it. Join. It's free and easy


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm,
> The link executes, but get this error when the PDF tries to open. Any chance you could just attach the pdf here?


Thats weird. I am thinking that your reader needs updating. Or maybe your browser. I tested it in three browsers and it works fine. You should be able to see it if you are a member or not. Check for updates, I bet that will fix it. 

GRIV


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GRIV said:


> Thats weird. I am thinking that your *reader *needs updating. Or maybe your browser. I tested it in three browsers and it works fine. You should be able to see it if you are a member or not. Check for updates, I bet that will fix it.
> 
> GRIV


I don't use a "reader" - have the full Adobe installed.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Griv, Keep up the great articles.....I wish I had this info when I started back in the stone age instead of learning it all the head way... Thank you....


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I don't use a "reader" - have the full Adobe installed.


Yes, but your browser plug in may be out of date. I had to update the adobe reader plug in for firefox last night.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GRIV said:


> Yes, but your browser plug in may be out of date. I had to update the adobe reader plug in for firefox last night.


Just tried it from another user's system here in the office - FireFox user as well. It gave a link to an updated plug in, but then failed saying the plug in was not available. Maybe is someone can get it open they can save a copy of it and simply attach it to a post in this thread.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just tried it from another user's system here in the office - FireFox user as well. It gave a link to an updated plug in, but then failed saying the plug in was not available. Maybe is someone can get it open they can save a copy of it and simply attach it to a post in this thread.


Yeah, I got the same thing... Go to manual update, scroll down to Firefox PDF reader and install that. It will work then. 

I tried to upload it here but the file size exceeds the limit. Sorry.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GRIV said:


> Yeah, I got the same thing... Go to manual update, scroll down to Firefox PDF reader and install that. It will work then.
> 
> I tried to upload it here but the file size exceeds the limit. Sorry.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

More than one way to skin a cat. :wink: 

We're kinda picky around here on what we install on our systems, especially when we have to manually override something that should happen automatically. :wink:

So went another route and "viewed" the source of the web page and found the file that the forum was trying to link to. Went directly to that link and it opened without any plug in.

All is well - thanks


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

glad every one likes the new format of the magazine. 
thats one of the reasons we hired Griv. He is also a nice guy sometimes:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mike I have a question for ya.....what happened to all those pics you took last summer at Nationals? I know there was someone taking pics with "professional" looking gear also I saw running around. 

So far the only pics I have seen are the ones I posted and the few that were added by others in the thread I started......


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

brtesite said:


> glad every one likes the new format of the magazine.
> thats one of the reasons we hired Griv. He is also a nice guy sometimes:wink:


You mean he gets paid!:mg:

Is America a great place or what?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

carlosii said:


> You mean he gets paid!:mg:
> 
> Is America a great place or what?


It's either that or I don't eat..


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

GRIV said:


> It's either that or I don't eat..



I just hope they pay you enough to stay around. your articles I've read in US Archer are priceless......


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I'll keep doing my best as long as I have the time to do it. I enjoy it, so as long as you guys are enjoying it, I'll keep doing it.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

GRIV said:


> I'll keep doing my best as long as I have the time to do it. I enjoy it, so as long as you guys are enjoying it, I'll keep doing it.


You've got my vote


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

GRIV said:


> It's either that or I don't eat..


I knew that...I did...and I still think the $$$ I spent for the seminar in Danville, IN was the best money I spent on archery stuff all year...thanks.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*articles*

Thanks Griv and Hammer for great info


----------

